# Vole or Mole damage??



## DG17

Hello all does anyone know what damage this is? Voles? Or Moles or something else? If Voles any ideas on how to rid them to prevent further damage? I tried the castor oil and dish soap spray and didn't see a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## jabopy

Don't think that's mole damage, our moles leave mounds of earth.


----------



## GuinnessPhish

Possibly caused by animals like raccoons who are digging up grubs?


----------



## DG17

I was wondering if raccoons did it

Here's a few closer photos. Looks like little burrows but they don't go more than an inch or two deep


----------



## Austinite

Need to treat for grubs. Several animals dig them up.


----------

